# Help deciding on a new Canon Camera



## lucyred62 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,
I am new to this site, but it seems like there are a lot of knowledgible people on this site.  I am looking to purchase Either a Canon t3i with the 18-135 lens, or the Canon 60D with the same lens.  At BJ's I can get the 60D in a kit with case and memory card as well, and with the T3i, it would be the camera and lens only.  With everything equal, the difference in price would be about $100-125 dollar difference.  MY partner has a canon t2i, so that is why I want to stick with Canon so we can learn photography together, and exchange lens etc.  I am interested in shooting various things, but mostly action shots of my dogs, and landscape shots.  Any advice would be helpful.  I did a search on the site, and could not find any comparisons of the two cameras.  I know the shutter speed is better on the 60D, but don't know if it is a deal breaker.
Thanks in advance-


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 18, 2012)

lucyred62 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this site, but it seems like there are a lot of knowledgible people on this site.  I am looking to purchase Either a Canon t3i with the 18-135 lens, or the Canon 60D with the same lens.  At BJ's I can get the 60D in a kit with case and memory card as well, and with the T3i, it would be the camera and lens only.  With everything equal, the difference in price would be about $100-125 dollar difference.  MY partner has a canon t2i, so that is why I want to stick with Canon so we can learn photography together, and exchange lens etc.  I am interested in shooting various things, but mostly action shots of my dogs, and landscape shots.  Any advice would be helpful.  I did a search on the site, and could not find any comparisons of the two cameras.  I know the shutter speed is better on the 60D, but don't know if it is a deal breaker.
> Thanks in advance-



The shutter speed is only 1 stop greater on the 60D vs the T3i. Personally, I'd suggest the 60D as it will give you more to grow into.


----------



## KenC (Mar 18, 2012)

You need to handle the 60D and see how it feels compared with the T2i/T3i.  It is noticeably bigger and heavier, which some people like and some dislike.  The controls on the 60D are more flexible and possibly better for shooting action (never used the camera myself).  Only you can decide whether it is worth the extra money.  In terms of growing into it, the 7D is considered the best body for sports/action photography due mostly to its advanced autofocus system, so you could just as easily find yourself outgrowing the 60D if that becomes important to you.  I've always felt that spending less initially is a good idea because if you pursue photography seriously you likely would want a second body at some point, so you'll be buying another one anyhow, and then you'll really know what you need.  A T3i would at the least be a great second body.  There is really no difference in the sensors or image quality in all of the Canon crop-sensor bodies.


----------



## lucyred62 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, Thanks for the responses.  I did try out both, and actually liked the feel of the 60D better(it was easier to grip), but it was heavier, and I am concerned over time that with the lens on(neither had a lens attached at the store), it may start to get to be too heavy.  That is where my frustration in deciding on which camera to comes in.  I like the layout of the 60D, but it is heavier and bigger then the t3i.  I just wanted to see if experts felt that the 60D would offer a lot more then the t3i as far as usable features for what I want to use it for, based on the difference of $100-125 dollars worth.  Thanks


----------



## DivaKaye09 (Mar 18, 2012)

lucyred62 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the responses.  I did try out both, and actually liked the feel of the 60D better(it was easier to grip), but it was heavier, and I am concerned over time that with the lens on(neither had a lens attached at the store), it may start to get to be too heavy.  That is where my frustration in deciding on which camera to comes in.  I like the layout of the 60D, but it is heavier and bigger then the t3i.  I just wanted to see if experts felt that the 60D would offer a lot more then the t3i as far as usable features for what I want to use it for, based on the difference of $100-125 dollars worth.  Thanks



I was at BJ's today (just to try out the camera - 60D)! I like the feel of the 60D as well, the rebel is too small (although I have small hands).


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 18, 2012)

KenC said:


> You need to handle the 60D and see how it feels compared with the T2i/T3i.  It is noticeably bigger and heavier, which some people like and some dislike.  The controls on the 60D are more flexible and possibly better for shooting action (never used the camera myself).  Only you can decide whether it is worth the extra money.  In terms of growing into it, the 7D is considered the best body for sports/action photography due mostly to its advanced autofocus system, so you could just as easily find yourself outgrowing the 60D if that becomes important to you.  I've always felt that spending less initially is a good idea because if you pursue photography seriously you likely would want a second body at some point, so you'll be buying another one anyhow, and then you'll really know what you need.  A T3i would at the least be a great second body.  There is really no difference in the sensors or image quality in all of the Canon crop-sensor bodies.



The 60D (from my experience) is just NOT a camera built for action photos. I mean, it can do alright, but even with Canon USM L telephotos it has a hard time keeping up.

Maybe I'm just spoiled from using the older 1D Mark II autofocus, but if a person is looking to get seriously invested in sports photography I would have to agree that the 7D is the way to go. I wouldn't even consider the 60D if I was serious about getting into sports photography.

HOWEVER; if you will be using the video feature a lot, I would go with either a 5D or a 60D. The 7D and Rebels use AGC (auto gain control) on their audio, so you will hear a lot of hissing in situations where there isn't a lot of noise. With Rebels, you can install firmware hacks I believe that disable it, but I don't think there is a hack for the 7D (even though there are tedious ways around it).


----------



## KmH (Mar 18, 2012)

Thread moved to appropriate forum section.


----------



## Damndirtyape (Mar 18, 2012)

If I was just starting with Canon I would go with the G12... many may not feel the same but it is a fun little camera, easy to get up and running, don't have to dig around too much in a camera bag, goes unobserved, but can do oh so much...


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 18, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > You need to handle the 60D and see how it feels compared with the T2i/T3i.  It is noticeably bigger and heavier, which some people like and some dislike.  The controls on the 60D are more flexible and possibly better for shooting action (never used the camera myself).  Only you can decide whether it is worth the extra money.  In terms of growing into it, the 7D is considered the best body for sports/action photography due mostly to its advanced autofocus system, so you could just as easily find yourself outgrowing the 60D if that becomes important to you.  I've always felt that spending less initially is a good idea because if you pursue photography seriously you likely would want a second body at some point, so you'll be buying another one anyhow, and then you'll really know what you need.  A T3i would at the least be a great second body.  There is really no difference in the sensors or image quality in all of the Canon crop-sensor bodies.
> ...



After watching reading a bit and watching a few videos on the custom firmware (it is called Magiclantern, or Magic Lantern), you can definitely turn off the AGC in the menus and it does make a difference from the video I watched


----------



## webrotate360 (Mar 19, 2012)

If the difference is just ~ $100 I would get 60D without a second thought. The spare case would help but not in our studio. Here's a quick comparison between the two: Canon 60D vs. Canon T3i/600D A Close Matchup


----------



## lucyred62 (Mar 20, 2012)

webrotate360 said:


> If the difference is just ~ $100 I would get 60D without a second thought. The spare case would help but not in our studio. Here's a quick comparison between the two: Canon 60D vs. Canon T3i/600D A Close Matchup


Thanks, this comparison was helpful.  I am leaning toward the 60D, especially since I will be using the camera mostly for pictures, and not video.  I guess I am still hesitating, as most people are suggesting getting the 7D.  I have to do more research, but I know it is a lot more money, and since I am just starting to learn, I don't know if a camera like this would be "wasted" on someone like me who is just learning.  Also, do people have any suggestions on a lens that would be good for action shots, and nature shots- ie. shooting birds and wildlife, as well as landscape shots? thanks


----------



## ColeGauthier (Mar 21, 2012)

I had the same problem when I first started photography. I had to choose between the 60D and 7D, it was a relatively easy decision though... I had a guy show me how cameras work and how the inner working function. I did some research on both and came to a conclusion to got the 7D even if it mean't spending a couple hundred dollars more. In fact, it was one of the best decisions I made since it could do everything the 60D could do. Now you ask why I choose the 7D over the 60D? Well let's start with the 19-point auto focusing system versus the 9 point auto focusing system of the 60D. I absolutely love it and I cannot see myself using a 9 point auto focusing system for sports or for portraits, plus the 7D's auto focusing system is one of the most advanced in crop body cameras. Let me tell you this as well, the shutter speed shoots at 8FPS which is really awesome for shooting sports, it's fast! Especially paired with an L lens. In addition, the 7D body is more weather and dust sealed then the 60D, so going out in the snow or rain isn't very much a problem. It's a tad bigger I find in the hand as well! Get the 7D, you will not regret it! 

On a side note ~ If you really want to spend money the canon 5D mark iii is the way to go!


----------



## petto (Mar 21, 2012)

^^^^^ditto. Mainly why I bought the 7D as well, and I love it. Got the grip as well which makes it bigger but it holds nice.


----------



## subscuck (Mar 21, 2012)

lucyred62 said:


> I guess I am still hesitating, as most people are suggesting getting the 7D.  I have to do more research, but I know it is a lot more money, and since I am just starting to learn, I don't know if a camera like this would be "wasted" on someone like me who is just learning.


If you plan to apply yourself and get serious about learning the mechanics of photography, it won't be wasted. If, however, you lose interest and it sits on the top shelf of your closet for 51 out of 52 weeks a year, or for snapshots on occasion, then, yes, it will be a waste and you should go for the least expensive set up. 





> Also, do people have any suggestions on a lens that would be good for action shots, and nature shots- ie. shooting birds and wildlife, as well as landscape shots? thanks


action, nature and landscape all require different lenses. There is no single lens to cover all that ground. You can also expect a "sports lens" to cost more than your camera, ditto a birding lens. For landscape, you're looking at a wide angle lens.


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 21, 2012)

Damndirtyape said:


> If I was just starting with Canon I would go with the G12... many may not feel the same but it is a fun little camera, easy to get up and running, don't have to dig around too much in a camera bag, goes unobserved, but can do oh so much...View attachment 4483



Wow... That's a one amazing shot... And it's from a G12?  My goodness.  I also saw from another forum some amazing shots taken with T2i and a kit lens.  I think 7D can be quite overwhelming for a DSLR noob and could be a detractor that end up sitting in a closet as someone mentioned here.  Lots of POTN 7D users blame users for not studying up on 7D's advanced focusing system.  60D I think is a great middle ground where beginner can get a longer mileage with its 9 cross type focusing points, higher frame rate, etc.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 21, 2012)

You mentioned dogs, attached are a few mediocre pictures from a canon 50d (same focus system as a 60d). It was good light but the dog was fairly moving and I had a very poor lens (old 75-300) on the camera. Point being that a 60d is a very fast camera, maybe not an out and out sports but no slouch either. Sure the 7d is faster but before you decide on splashing out, do you need it that fast


----------



## lucyred62 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures.  That it they type of shot I was looking for, and trying to catch birds in flight up close as well.  I included a terrible picture that I took to show you the type of action shot, and maybe how I can improve it.  I used a canon t2i with the kit 18-55 lens, and I just tried to shoot the pictures as my crazy dog came running down around the corner.  I also wanted to ask what people thought of purchasing a used camera.  I have seen some Canon 7d's on ebay that are in pretty good shape, and I could get it for just a little more then the 60d.  Does anyone understand about shutter counts, and what is a good number to go by when purchasing a used camera.  Thanks


----------



## boofoo502 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you're trying to freeze puppy you need a faster shutter speed. It can be done with the kit lens and your current camera. Play more I use my dog to help me get ready for shooting my son at sports. 
Used gear, I think every piece of my gear i bought used. As for shutter count lower generally better. My 7d was a wedding photog backup body had 5100 shutter counts. I searched and emailed several sellers. My school of thought on used gear the pros usually take good care of it functionally but cosmetics may suffer. Amateurs take good care cosmetics but may let functionally suffer. My used body and 2 L the sellers send me copies of where they had the items serviced or inspected before listing forsale. Knock on wood no issues with any of my gear.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 27, 2012)

As said above your T2i will suffice. If you still feel you need an upgrade second hand can be a good option. I bought my 7d secondhand and it had 3000 shots on it. I believe but am not 100% that the shutter is rated at 150000 for this model. I would be more inclined to buy used if i could inspect it before i bought though. Nice dog


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 27, 2012)

jaomul said:


> You mentioned dogs, attached are a few mediocre pictures from a canon 50d (same focus system as a 60d).



AFAIK, the 50D and 60D DO NOT have the same focus system. Perhaps they have the same arrangement of focus points, but the 60D has 9 Cross-type points if I recall correctly.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 27, 2012)

The 40d and 50d also have 9 cross points. It sometimes is referred as a bad point for the 60d cos it wasn't an improvement over previous models.


----------

